# At what age do women reach their peak in attractiveness



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

*Whaddaya think?*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Everyone "peaks" at certaint imes. I have seen women who were bombshells in high schoola nd then just either got worse ro didn't improve really and then the ones yous ee after college who got REALLY good looking. Then there are those who "peak" int heir 30's and 40's. Some women just look all classy and sexy whent hey hit middle age and some look good when they are young and spry. It depend sont he individual.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

18!!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure about women but men look their best at about age 24.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

92 years, give or take a few months.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

This is depressing lol. I hate getting older


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

It's all subjective. 

I look back at some people I went to high school with. Some peaked at high school and are already headed downhill, and some were late bloomers who still haven't reached their peak yet.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> This is depressing lol. I hate getting older


 Yes - it is horrible. I want to get my head chopped off and frozen.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Biologists say 15-18. Well, most models are that age...


"biologists" say no such thing.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

KYJE said:


> So it's all down hill from here on out?
> 
> :blank


What are you complaining about? According to the responses so far us gals peaked 6 years before you did.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

anywhere from 16 - 30 imo


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Early twenties your balls!

Mentally they are exponentially more attractive afterwards.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Right around 35/36.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Every day, man.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think there are a lot of women that look great past their 40s. As for what age do they peak? Well, of course that all depends on the female. There are a lot of people that look much more attractive with age (to a certain point). I can't see there being a typical age range.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my age. or, more precisely, next year.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

16-24 for peak attractiveness in women and I'm being generous could easily lower it to 21.All downhill there for the majority could go to the late 20's early 30 's for some but that would involve them taking care of themselves so pretty rare.So any posts showing older would be exceptions to the rule


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

missingno said:


> could go to the late 20's early 30 's for some but that would involve them taking care of themselves so pretty rare.


 Pretty rare... in America:boogie


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

18-24 in general I would say.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> This is depressing lol. I hate getting older


I agree.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Men prefer youth, but it actually varies. Some people don't seem to grow into their features until later in life. Age refines features. I've seen women I thought were more attractive at 50 than 25. When I think of some of the classic Hollywood actresses from the 40s and 50s, they were at the height of their stardom in their mid thirties. I would say generally mid thirties as well, but it all varies.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I find women attractive anywhere from 18 to 50. Although a lot of people (not just women) tend to start showing their age more than just a little after 40. Doesn't mean they're not still attractive. People age differently. A woman who spends her life in the sun or the tanning bed is probably going to look like leather by the time she's 40-45. Naturally pale-skinned women who avoid excess sun and don't tan on purpose will probably stay younger looking much longer even without exercise or a rigid diet. Some men will make fun of pale or untanned women but I love them and it's a happy coincidence that it's also healthy and better for her looks in the long run.

I do tend to really notice women between 23 and 35 the most. Maybe 25 is just about prime.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

The aging process seems to come to a halt around 22-30.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd say late 20s, early 30s.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

People mistake me for being 16-18 usually. I'm actually 23, so maybe I'll peak later


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Not sure about women but men look their best at about age 24.


Speak for yourself, I look a lot better NOW than when I was 24.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Speak for yourself, I look a lot better NOW than when I was 24.


Not me. I have varicose veins on my feet.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

It depends on how well they take care of themselves..


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

It's all downhill after high school.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> People mistake me for being 16-18 usually. I'm actually 23, so maybe I'll peak later


Same problem here. I finally have stopped getting IDed for R-rated movies. The obvious advantage is that I can hopefully look forward to a youthful appearance as I age.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Late 20s I'd say...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Whatever age the woman I am interested at the time is. Really though, women don't become fully developed with lengthening of features until I believe their late 20's. Most of the traditional beauties in hollywood were that age or older.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Women --- Late twenties to early thirties
Men --- Mid thirties


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Not sure about women but men look their best at about age 24.





WintersTale said:


> *Speak for yourself*, I look a lot better NOW than when I was 24.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhh!!!!!

Winter just called komorikun a man :lol

dis gon be gud opcorn


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I would say 18-24


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I think 30-35 or 20-25..
Getting older, women usually gain their weight, is that true?
as I see most of the women surround me and me, as we are older, we gain weight,
I was very skinny until I reach age 24- 25.


----------



## alluring (Aug 16, 2012)

20 to 25 .. :")


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Camelleone said:


> Getting older, women usually gain their weight, is that true?
> as I see most of the women surround me and me, as we are older, we gain weight,
> I was very skinny until I reach age 24- 25.


no,people do that to theirself,
it is true that metabolism slows as you age(like really old not 25)
but if you eat a normal 2000 or less calories a day
youll never get very overweight even if metabolism slows a bit, just like people say after pregnancy you get fat the baby doesnt even weigh 10 pounds then how do some people gain 40 pounds cause they start eating for 2 or for 40...its all up to you :/
my grandma had 5 kids she is 95 and she was never fat and has always been normal same goes for my mom.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> no,people do that to theirself,
> it is true that metabolism slows as you age(like really old not 25)


 25 IS really old if u r a woman:b


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> This is depressing [...]


.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Biologists say 15-18. Well, most models are that age...


I feel I was at an awkward/ugly stage during those ages. Now I look way better. Maybe because I'm a late bloomer. I think it does depend on the person and there will always be exceptions.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Boys and girls both are in their best at 20-30 years old. After that everyone is useless.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

screw this thread, mannnn. every time I pop in here I leave feeling depressed.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

BKrakow said:


> screw this thread, mannnn.


 Indeed.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I read somewhere it was right around 30. But I have never been attractive, so what would I know?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

My birthday is in less than a week, I'll be 24, better get the zimmer frame out and take up knitting as I'm practically a coffin dodger.

This topic makes me sad. At least my personality is way better now.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> My birthday is in less than a week, I'll be 24, better get the zimmer frame out and take up knitting as I'm practically a coffin dodger.
> 
> This topic makes me sad. At least my personality is way better now.


Age means nothing 
It's great you feel your personality is getting better - not everybody can say that - and trust me, even as a 70 year old you'll still be awesome!
Like a good wine, you only improve with age. And when the day comes, I look forward to cracking it open and have a sip ... :um


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> Age means nothing
> It's great you feel your personality is getting better - not everybody can say that - and trust me, even as a 70 year old you'll still be awesome!
> Like a good wine, you only improve with age. And when the day comes, I look forward to cracking it open and have a sip ... :um


 The image becomes more special to me when I picture it as literal, quite gruesome!


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

35-40 looks most attractive to me. They've grown into their features but they haven't shown their age in a significant way yet. 25 seems a popular choice but I think 20-somethings still have adolescent features; it's pre-peak...

Society interprets age more favourably with men (which is silly) so we can get away with looking like crap for longer. :lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> The image becomes more special to me when I picture it as literal, quite gruesome!


I guess a 70 year old bottle is quite brittle and cracks easily.
But I have found one I really like and I think it's the one for me, so I'm trying to make it mine before somebody else buys it.. these metaphors aren't always working in my favour, are they?


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm gonna say 30-35. Maybe early 30s?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Teens to late 20's.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not even gonna read the responses, but I think this is a terrible thread.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Agree when there is a ton of insecure people. You can look good at any age  Age doesn't matter.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm not even gonna read the responses, but I think this is a terrible thread.


Beyond terrible. I read the reaponses and regret doing so. I wish threads like these weren't allowed. It can really mess with your head when you have serious issues with body image. Could always not click on the thread, but that's easier said than done when so much of your anxiety and low self esteem is tied into appearance.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

I have to agree with SomebodyWakeME that girls in their teens to late 20's look the best, generally. After that they tend to decline in attractive, though there are always exceptions.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Let's talk about the best penis size, too. Because, you know, it's not like that'd be bound to make people insecure. Just like how this thread isn't bound to make anyone insecure, right?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is now being locked LOL


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh come on, you don't need this thread to feel insecure. You can simply watch television and see that younger women are often held in higher regard when talking about attractiveness. Go ahead and talk about penis size. I know i'm not adequate and having it confirmed isn't gonna change anything or make me feel any differently than i already do. It is what it is. Tired of seeing people throwing fits over trivial things.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's pretty subjective. The answer up to this point in my life would be around whatever my age was at the time. I'm not sure if that will change in the future. I think from a males perspective the answer depends on what age we are.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Early twenties. Her peak attractiveness would be reached around or near age 22 or 23. 
Women develop earlier than men, so it's logical to say they reach their peaks sooner. 

Also, youth is a brief period of your life. Hopefully there weren't any women secretly holding out for the majority opinion to be 35+. And there is nothing to be insecure about since it's absolutely possible for women to remain in their primes for many years. I didn't read any posts from men saying that women are washed up hags after age 22.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

No, just no.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> I guess a 70 year old bottle is quite brittle and cracks easily.
> But I have found one I really like and I think it's the one for me, so I'm trying to make it mine before somebody else buys it.. these metaphors aren't always working in my favour, are they?


Oooh, a 70 year old prostitute (seeing as people "buy" her)? She sounds...lovely.  watch out for her false teeth though, they can get a bit difficult.

Anyway, to the thread topic, I regret reading the responses here too. It makes me feel like I have wasted my "good" years on being so shy and awkward, and now that I have improved a lot in who I am inside...my looks are declining. There's no winning.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> Oooh, a 70 year old prostitute (seeing as people "buy" her)? She sounds...lovely.  watch out for her false teeth though, they can get a bit difficult.
> 
> Anyway, to the thread topic, I regret reading the responses here too. It makes me feel like I have wasted my "good" years on being so shy and awkward, and now that I have improved a lot in who I am inside...my looks are declining. There's no winning.


Can just take the false teeth out then.. :um

And yeah.. it's sad that there are such high demands and expectations of others. I'm not sure it's actually true always though, but people sure seem to think it and don't hesitant to make bold claims about it.
People are of course attracted to others their same age and it can maybe be hard to imagine being attracted to someone older, but it'll come in time.
I promise you there's nothing to fear about the future  With each day that passes, I find you more beautiful and more attractive.. sadly the same can't be said the other way around :b


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> Can just take the false teeth out then.. :um


I was expecting that  brilliant answer.

You're so nice to me!  and I am so rubbish at responding to niceness.

I still am going to deny that I am ageing though, I am 21! Yay! 21 forever! 21 even when I have grey hair...and false teeth...


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, most people on this forum are young so if that is any kind of indicator. Men love youth more than women; I think it would be interesting to know what age women think women look most beautiful. It usually varies, but I would say late twenties to mid thirties; I think the features are still a bit crudely formed in the late teens and early twenties. It's most dependent on the individual's facial structure; I don't think Monica Bellucci was really beautiful until around 36, I don't think Nastassja Kinski ever looked better than at 21, Olivia Hussey at 16, Fatmeh Safa at 35, and Catherine Deneuve was actually the most beautiful at 50. If there were more older men on this forum I think the polls might be slightly different.


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

For me it's not easy to point out a pinnacle. Everyone has their preferences, and will point out a "peak". I don't think it's quite that simply. I see beauty in a range of ages.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I've linked this before, but it's semi-relevant


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably early twenties, but there's a *lot *of older women who age like fine wine and have me staring and swooning.

I don't have any looks to lose, but as for youth, it's all good because I plan to have a daughter  My mom is gorgeous (and I don't say this because I'm her kid, she has had men constantly hitting on her till she was in her late forties and even when she was three months pregnant with me). Hopefully my own kid will get her grandmother's genes :b


----------



## Saintly (Dec 28, 2012)

18-24, though of course many women look amazing later.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> It depends on the woman's race and lifestyle. I've noticed that fair skinned women hit the wall earlier than women with darker complexions. All of that tanning doesn't help them age gracefully either.


Not all fair skinned women tan. I never have.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think physically, late teens to early twenties; but mentally, later than that.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> Not all fair skinned women tan. I never have.


Me neither, I am as pale as a ghost but I don't want to wreck my skin by tanning (and I hate fake tan).


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Some women on this thread need to chill out. Just because most people said early twenties doesn't mean the minute a women turns 25 she's going turn into an ogre or something. It just means, in general, her looks will gradually deteriorate from that point onwards. :b


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Barette said:


> Let's talk about the best penis size, too. Because, you know, it's not like that'd be bound to make people insecure. Just like how this thread isn't bound to make anyone insecure, right?


Talks about penis size probably bother guys more the same way talks about breast size bother girls, although for some reason one is allowed and the other isn't.

The equivalent of "I'm attracted to beautiful girls" is probably more like "I'm attracted to guys without SA." Please, let's do start that thread. :yes


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadron said:


> You can start a penis thread and a "I'm attracted to guys without sa" thread. No, actually , i dare you to start them
> 
> It's been a while since i've witnessed proper comedy on this site.


It must be nice to live in a world where you can dare someone to start a thread about things that make you insecure knowing that most people will take it as offensive and have said thread be promptly closed.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They do get upset when you talk about penis size. I had all sorts of attacks a few days ago when I said I've been disappointed a few times with a guy's package and decided not to have sex with some of them because of that. Calling me a cold-hearted **** and such.

Height and how much money a man makes also seem to be touchy subjects too. The consensus here is that only lazy, selfish gold diggers care about how much a guy makes. So if you don't want to date a guy who makes minimum wage you are just trying to leach off men and should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Who cares if they get locked eventually...make them anyway if you feel so strongly about the injustice on this site.


Oh, OK. The general insensitivity towards women's feelings and opinions is also a real-world issue, though. What do you suggest I do there?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadron said:


> It honestly wouldn't bother me if females talked about equivalent issues.


Yeah, you can always chalk it up to their unreasonable hatred towards men, imply they're somehow worse than men who would casually say downright nasty things about women, and be confident that most people won't take those women seriously mostly because of the fact that they're women. Dandy.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadron said:


> And when did i imply any of the things you are accusing me of?


Only in half of your posts.



komorikun said:


> Height and how much money a man makes also seem to be touchy subjects too. The consensus here is that only lazy, selfish gold diggers care about how much a guy makes. So if you don't want to date a guy who makes minimum wage you are just trying to leach off men and should be ashamed of yourself.


I've never understood why the phrase "gold diggers" comes up so often on SAS considering the employment status of most of its members. If a woman were to date an unattractive man for his money only, surely she'd pick someone who's objectively rich. I do not think most people here ever have to be concerned that a woman who's showing interest in him is in fact after his money.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys are only attractive when they are about 17-19 years old. After that they are too old. They lose their freshness sooner than girls.

I am just saying this for equality. Because guys seems not to understand they get older too. And no, guys does not get charm with age, they just get older and women are too nice to prick them about it. People get older and thank atheism this view of attractiveness changes with age.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> They do get upset when you talk about penis size. I had all sorts of attacks a few days ago when I said I've been disappointed a few times with a guy's package and decided not to have sex with some of them because of that. Calling me a cold-hearted **** and such.
> 
> Height and how much money a man makes also seem to be touchy subjects too. The consensus here is that only lazy, selfish gold diggers care about how much a guy makes. So if you don't want to date a guy who makes minimum wage you are just trying to leach off men and should be ashamed of yourself.


LOL. I don't know what I would do if a woman rejected me because she found me to be too small. That would sure sting though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> LOL. I don't know what I would do if a woman rejected me because she found me to be too small. That would sure sting though.


I don't tell them that. I'm not a mean person. I just lie and say things are going too fast.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I don't tell them that. I'm not a mean person. I just lie and say things are going too fast.


Ah OK good.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Some women on this thread need to chill out. Just because most people said early twenties doesn't mean the minute a women turns 25 she's going turn into an ogre or something. It just means, in general, her looks will gradually deteriorate from that point onwards. :b


That's still pretty distressing information for those of us who already hate the way we look.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I've seen a few answers giving the range 16-30 and I'm inclined to agree. There are girls who were simply bangin' in HS and have already started the downhill slide in their 20s (mainly wild ones). Then there are others who honestly look better at 28 than they did at 18. On average? Maybe 21-23.

Regardless, I think most any girl who I find attractive in her teens/20s will still look attractive in her 30s, and sometimes into her 40s. But since we're talking about the peak, might as well get specific, even if it's only a 10-15% dropoff from 21 to 35.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i read online that the average age for someone to be in the best shape of their life is 23


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, it's a good thing people still think I'm a teenager.. so I still have a couple years left! lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It depends really. I'm quite sure there's older people who are still very attractive, and in contrast there are younger people who are much less so <.<;


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

to me personally... i think they are most attractive from mid-late twenties to mid thirties...


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Obviously you should just check the back of their necks for their 'best before' date...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Isabelle50 said:


> Obviously you should just check the back of their necks for their 'best before' date...


Ah, that's where it is!
I'm too used to looking at the bottom for it and it has gotten me in all sorts of trouble.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I find late twenties to mid thirties most appealing.


----------

